# Cruise Control Vacuum Hose (What size?, Type?, Where to Buy?)



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello,
After searching and finding my cruise control problem via another post, I realized I have no vacuum hose connected to the black disc thing on the drivers side firewall. Take a look:










So, what are the dimensions of this cable? Inside diam., outside diam., length? What connectors do I need? Where can I buy this cable? Is this a simple autozone, advance auto parts, or VIP thing? (I will have probably called them by the time you read this...) Or should I visit the local junk yards? Any information will help...I had wondered why my cc wasn't working...wouldn't it be nice if it would be this simple  

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

the cable behind there in the picture was completely torn (you can see part of it) advance autoparts had the tubing, can't wait to hit the highway... :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

so...it didn't work/fix it, time to try the checking procedure in the manual...fun,fun,fun


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

cg333 said:


> so...it didn't work/fix it, time to try the checking procedure in the manual...fun,fun,fun


You sure you ran the line to the correct place? Double check the routing.


----------

